# Golf Pen Blanks



## keithlong (Nov 11, 2019)

I am looking for 3 golf pen blanks, so if anyone can make them or have them already, please let me know. I need them ASAP.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 11, 2019)

This is a great blank, as long as you have equipment to allow  you to drill STRAIGHT down the center:






						Golf Rotacrylic Pen Blanks
					

This is one in a series of new pen blanks dedicated to the glory of sport and competitive athletics! This is the golfer. Made from a base of two-tone green pearly resin, it will fit any mid-size pen. Great gift for the sports enthusiast!




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## m4skinner (Nov 11, 2019)

I have made some golf blanks. PM me if your interested.


----------

